# Last fish/Next fish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK what was your last fish you got?
and what is the next one you are getting?

well for me the last one I got was a Fire eel a couple of days ago, and the next one I'm not too sure, but it might be some cardenal tetras.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Last: Ancistrus
Next: Krib's


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

last: pleco
next: spilo


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

last: (asside from feeders) 4" porthole catfish
next: shipment from ash with two 6" Ternz, and one 5" xingu









~Will.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Last: Motoro
Next (if there is a next): Black aro or Leopoldi or Marbled Motoro or Henli/Motoro or Flower ray or Tiger ray


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

OSIE you really need to set her straight that fish are cool and let you keep all your stuff, don't let her get a choke chain on your hobby


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Last : 7" rhom
Next: Convicts to feed the above and others.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Last: 11 Inch Adonis
Next : 5 inch Competition Grade Short bodied flowerless aro-eater golden flower








Im going to have to sell off some of my collection for room and money.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Last fish ; 7 inch jack dempsey (much to everyone's dis-approval and smart ass comments about what I should do, yes I'm still hung up on it !)\









Next fish ; electric blue lobster.. not even really a fish but looks really cool in the tank and wont have too much problem with the p's as far as hiding and fending them off if neccessary


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

last was a giant danio, and before that it was 2 cichlids (duboisi & frontosa)

next..... well itll probably be a LONG time (I'm saving up for a 240g before I get any more fish, and itll be awhile before I have the $800+ required for that), but I'll get a synodontis catfish of some sort.

after that, either p's or an istlanum for my 55g


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Last: Araguaia Rhom
Next: Piraya and Cariba


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Last: Black Moore (to feed to p)
Next: Either 3 caribas, or rhom, or elong, don't know yet.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

last: male red devil
next: more RBPs


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

last two fish a red devil 3'' and a 2.5'' midas

next ones different piranhas (hopefully a rhom)


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

last fish:rbp 5" next fish:16" rhom(when i can get hold of one)


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Last. 15" Electric eel

Next. (monday) .... 4" assam snakehead, 4" Ageniousus marmoratus


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Last - P. reticulata
Next - either a RTC/TSN cross or P. menchacai (Tiger Ray)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Last: Goldfish
Next: Goldfish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lophius said:


> Last. 15" Electric eel
> 
> Next. (monday) .... 4" assam snakehead, 4" Ageniousus marmoratus


 whats this marmoratus fish?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Vampor said:


> Last: Goldfish
> Next: Goldfish


 ha ha me too!! j/k

last: unid. rhom
next: manuelli


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Last Fish: Oscar, Keyhole and Firehorn
Nest: A male for My female clown, but until then MORE FISH FOOD!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

last: gold spilo

next: about 15 pygos


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

last fish was 5" ternetzi

next, whatevers someone is selling at a good price (pygo)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Mkay, I have to revise my previous statement....

Last fish - 15" Fei Feng/Charming Phoenix...yup, 15"








Next fish - P. Menchacai


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Mkay, I have to revise my previous statement....
> 
> Last fish - 15" Fei Feng/Charming Phoenix...yup, 15"
> 
> ...


 are those... cichlids or some other exotic fish or... what?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The fish pictured with the Silver in this pic is a Fei Feng:









That is my smaller one...about 8". The one I got yesterday is 15". It is EXTREMELY rare to find one of that size in a store.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are they a Cyprinid? A type of barb/minnow/danio?

Look like glorified Tinfoils


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Last: Feeders
Next: Feeders

Last real fish: Clown Pleco
Next real fish: Green Terror


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They're actually members of the Characin family, Semiprochilodus taeniurus.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Draco.. the 15" has to be amazing! im a real fan of those fish, especially when mixed in tanks with aros and dats. Are they very predatory? I really want to start a 125 gallon with some charming phonix and fortune fish (non aggressive flowerhorns).


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

last= 10 caribe
next= iono


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fei Fengs are actually primarily herbivores...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

last: Fire eel..

Next: nothing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My last (apart from feeders): S. manueli

My next (once again, apart from feeders): no idea...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

well my last fish was a gold fish and my next will be a gold fish, but my real last fish was a african pike and my real next might be a algea eater of some kind...


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

last: texas cichlid, bosemani rainbow, glass catfish
next: jack dempsey, green spot puffers, bumblebee gobies and the eagerly anticipated nano-reef

addicted? what's that mean?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

last fish clown goby
next fish flying river turtle hopefully


----------

